# Other Languages > XML, HTML, Javascript, Web and CSS >  Is there a block editor in other CMS besides WordPress?

## Ann87

Hello!

Do other CMS, not just WordPress, have block editors, block sidebars, etc.? For example, DLE, Jumla, Drupal, have them. Maybe those are present in some CMSs for ecommerce sites, but not in the form of plugins, but as a standard?

Thank you all in advance for your replies!

----------


## dday9

Block editors are sort of standard is WYSIWYG editors. I've used plenty of them that result in bloated code every time. Unless you have essentially a single page website (e.g. marketing pamphlet) then it is almost always better to go with a custom solution.

----------

